# The Expendables



## Njaco (Jun 30, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Expendables_(2010_film)

The Expendables - In Theaters August 13

Ok, so I have a small guilty pleasure - I like some of the cheesy action movies from the 80s and 90s. I have most of Schwarzenegger's movies, Stallone's first efforts with "Rocky" and "Rambo" and Bruce always does a good turn with the smirk. I've been waiting ever since "The Pope of Greenwich Village" for Mickey to wake up! Well, looks like all the action stars of the "Blow'em Up 80s" are getting together for a movie including a first time that Stallone, Arnold and Bruce all appear on screen together.

Now I'm hoping that the writing and acting is just good enough to keep it out of the $5 movie bin at Wal-Mart next year!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 30, 2010)

Saw the preview over the weekend and told my oldest boy that if the movie was even remotely entertaining it would be worth watching just for the cheesey camera posing.


----------



## rochie (Jun 30, 2010)

the only down side is that Jason Statham is in it !!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm a big fan of those old action movies aswell, so I'll definately be seeing this one!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 30, 2010)




----------

